# What do you guys think??



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now that the whole Cutter Motors site is done,
my BMW site is undergoing a minor facelift...

What do you think of this flash opening??

http://www.cuttermotors.com/bmw/index-flash.html

http://www.cuttermotors.com/bmw/index-flash.html


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks Great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

maybe turn the z4 to a front view while the words pop up?
just my idea


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Abso____lutely beautiful Jon.

Perfect. I don't know about the turning it around idea, the beauty of the Z4 is the angles on the side. I guess it wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Looks great Jon, the only suggestion I would make would be to try to edit the design intent curve so when it mates with the real car, the start point of the front curve lines up with the front edge of the hood.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks good to me. I am guessing the flash graphics came from BMWNA's marketing arm (and therefore can't be changed)? The flash just cycles. It might be nice to have a link to a static page (skip intro) and have the option to either bypass the flash and/or remove a distracting bit of animation from one's screen.

{way late edit}

Of course, since the menu is available in the left-hand pane, this is easy enough to do. The UI conventions I've seen seem to indicate that flash graphics are considered important enough by the site owner to get the screen all to themselves. FWIW...


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Looks Awesome...:thumbup:


----------



## big bad jon (Mar 18, 2002)

looks good jon :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

It looks great Jon! Did you recently add the "sponsor of bimmerfest" at the bottom? I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks and, best of all, WORKS, very nicely! Nice job.:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Very nice.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

:thumbup: Great


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

just one word
"GReat"


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks great. Any way to check current inventory on Cutter's site?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

